# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Giới thiệu - Nanotec IMT901 Microstep Driver

## CKD

Nanotec IMT901 Microstep Driver là modul driver với IC điều khiển tích hợp IMT901.

- Trang chủ của sản phẩm ở đây http://en.nanotec.com/ là hàng của Germany.
- Tính năng chạy được microstep: 1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8.
- Dòng làm việc max: 1.5A
- Điện áp làm việc max: 40V

----------


## CKD

Thêm một số hình ảnh từ em nó




Cận cảnh






Giờ em nó đã đi theo dự án này  :Smile:  Kết cấu C, thiết kế, hoàn thiện & đã theo chồng về nơi xứ xa  :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Gởi kèm tài liệu về driver.
*Download File*

----------


## CBNN

nhỏ gọn ...ngon! chẹp chẹp... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jimmyli

Giá cả thế nào anh? Theo anh thì nó có ngon hơn hàng TB6560 của Tàu không  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hàng này lúc mua là đồ 2hand rồi, nên rổ giá cũng kg hết  :Wink: . Giờ muốn mua mới chắc là khó... vì nó của germany.

Nếu nói ngon hay không.. thì theo mình là ngon hơn hẵn. Tại sao? Đa phần TB6560 bây giờ là hàng của China, lại là hàng chất lượng dành cho thị trường bình dân, châu á. Nên bản chất là không thể sánh bằng. Nếu là hàng nguyên gốc của hãng dành cho thị trường cao cấp thì mình không biết được. Vì không có điều kiện tiếp cận để so sánh.

----------


## duonghoang

Mấy chip này kiếm có ko vậy anh, bữa nay chip tích hợp thấy nhiều quá, chắc tìm loại nào tốt ship về VN phổ cập driver step quá  :Smile:

----------


## namrex

Cho em hỏi ngu tí... Microstep là sao ạ? à chạy MS để khắc gì... Em lính mới xin mấy anh thông cảm. Em cảm ơn

----------


## duonghoang

Nôm na là thế này, ví dụ con step 1.8 độ có nghĩa 1 bước nhảy của nó là 1.8 độ, nên quay 1 vòng 360 độ sẽ có 200 bước nhảy, driver bình thường chạy chế độ FullStep thì kích 200 xung nó sẽ quay 1 vòng, driver chế độ Halfstep (1/2) thì kích 400 xung quay 1 vòng, nhỏ hơn nữa thì người ta gọi là Microstep như 1/4, 1/8, 1/16....

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

vậy Microstep dùng để chạy những kiểu gì ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

độ phân giải cao hơn thì độ chính xác cao hơn : ví dụ, 1 visme bi ren 4mm, độ phân giải full step(200 xung) thì bước nhích vị trí là 0.02mm, nếu half là 0.01, nếu 1/10 thì 0.002mm... vậy đó, tùy theo nhu cầu chính xác mà ta có nên chọn microstep hay không. Nếu chạy khuôn mẫu kim loại hay nữ trang mà không chơi microstep là không đạt yêu cầu.

----------

anhcos, CKD, namrex

----------


## Khoa C3

Với lại chạy microstep thì máy sẽ êm hơn.

----------


## CKD

Có clip, có clip được cập nhật vào bài đầu tiên  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Umdate thêm vài cái ảnh

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê ghê , lên tới 1950rpm nha , dữ nha, nhưng em nó ra đi khó có ngày trở về ( ngu sao nhận lại hahaha ). Mai có thu xếp được tài chình không thì rước 2 cái drive khủng về, không biết em nó còn không hay ra đi hết rồi....

----------


## ahdvip

Rinh về ít bữa tính vào cái đống đó sao em hốt cho nổi đại ca Nam, em ốm yếu mà anh định cho ôm nặng ak, kaka

----------


## solero

Hàng tháo máy phải không bác? Nhìn chất nhưng mà không mới lắm. Em cũng khoái hàng tháo máy hơn hàng mới TQ tại không làm kinh doanh.

----------


## cuong

ủa cái này là driver step àh các bác, khổ thân em ngoại đạo nên phải nói đúng từ thì mới biết.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ahdvip  đồ ngon không lấy về chịu sao được, không bán buôn thì cũng phải sưu tầm chứ, cỡ tui giờ em yêu khoa học mấy món này làm gì nữa trời. Chưa kịp lên servo đã rút rồi huhuhuhu

----------

